# Goodbye Members



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello depersonalisation self help members, I trust that you are all doing well!

I have come to a decision that I would like to move on with my life and stop coming onto this website, this website has helped me tremendously when I was in the dark alley and I thought without saying goodbye would be harsh.

For anyone who wants to chat outside of this website regarding recovery you can personal message me and I will give you my personal email, the account will be offline in the next 24 hours and won't be re-opened as the password is going to be unknown.

I wish you all the best!

Take care everyone, 
Eddie


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Good luck with everything! I've read a few of your posts and they have been helpful with my own recovery! Hope everything goes good for you


----------



## Rokas (Nov 22, 2016)

Messaged you


----------



## MxN (May 23, 2017)

Good Luck with everything man! just been on your profile you seem to have been a big help to others and sounds like you also helped yourself, I am on my way to recovery, just stuck with a bit of existential thoughts and some ups and downs but i am getting better.

Kick life in the ass and dominate, you deserve the best!


----------

